# 65k Maintenance on 2001.5 S4



## CaudiS4 (Jun 21, 2009)

I just hit 63k on my b5 and i'm getting the random misfire codes, and its idling like $hit so I just put the order in on the 034 motorsports timing belt kit, and motor mounts, and the JHM CEL eliminator kit (so i can run testpipes, muuahaha







) with some coilpacks and new sparkplugs. just did an oil change with lubro moly. Other than fuel/air filter what else should i do for my "65k Maintenance"? 
thanks in advance


----------

